# Popsugar Must Have Summer 2015 Limited Edition Box *Spoilers*



## lauradiniwilk (May 3, 2015)

This box launches May 13; no spoilers are available yet (but maybe that travel razor will finally make an appearance??)

I need to check my finances, but I think I'll be jumping on this one. I missed the CFDA one and I have regrets. Anyone else going for it?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 3, 2015)

I am going to grab this one too.  I actually like mostly everything in almost all my popsugar boxes. I think this box will be great !!


----------



## blank2aa (May 3, 2015)

I think i'm gonna have to pass on this one! I hope its great for everyone that gets it though!


----------



## erinedavis44 (May 3, 2015)

I really shouldn't but I will most likely be buying this


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 3, 2015)

I'm in, too.


----------



## MET (May 3, 2015)

I hope to be out but my willpower is spotty at best when it comes these boxes  :blush:      I really need a spoiler since I don't want to keep dropping $$$ on mystery boxes (i.e. CFDA box).


----------



## Shauna999 (May 3, 2015)

My 6 month Black Friday sub is up after may so for June I decided to forgo the June monthly box &amp; go for the summer LE-- summer is my favorite time of year &amp; I really love all of the PS LE boxes so it's a win-win


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 6, 2015)

MET said:


> I hope to be out but my willpower is spotty at best when it comes these boxes :blush: I really need a spoiler since I don't want to keep dropping $$$ on mystery boxes (i.e. CFDA box).


Feeling similar.

For me, i already want another limited edition box.

But, If my cfda box is terrible I don't want to spend the $. But if the cfda is great I'll have wished I got it

Hard to describe. I want them all to be amazing boxes!!


----------



## Geek2 (May 6, 2015)

I'm not sure if I'm going to get this one. I really want it since I cancelled my monthly one to make room in the budget for others but not sure. It would be better if I didn't get it but I don't want to miss out. Always with my luck, the ones I pass on, end up being great. Something about summer and pop sugar sounds great. I wish we had a spoiler.


----------



## easteregg (May 6, 2015)

Do you all think that it will be $100?


----------



## Geek2 (May 6, 2015)

I'm assuming that's the price since the last boxes have been $100


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 7, 2015)

I'm trying to watch my spend, but it just occurred to me that I can ask for this for Mother's Day / my birthday.  In fact, I think that's how I justified last summer's box.  So I think I'm in!!!


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (May 8, 2015)

I'm in for sure.  I just can't help myself.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 10, 2015)

These would be fun to get in the box:


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 11, 2015)

PSMH tends to use LE brands in their monthly subscriber giveaways, so I wonder if this box will have something from Stowaway Cosmetics (10 June subbies will win a "custom kit" from the brand).


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 13, 2015)

I'm in. I hope this box makes everyone very happy! I wonder what time they will launch? I have a feeling this one won't sell out as fast, but I don't want to miss it. I've loved the summer boxes so far.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 13, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I'm in. I hope this box makes everyone very happy! I wonder what time they will launch? I have a feeling this one won't sell out as fast, but I don't want to miss it. I've loved the summer boxes so far.


Came here to ask the very same thing.  I am concerned that maybe it WILL sell out fast since so many people are returning the CFDA boxes and may feel they can now justify the $100 expense for this box since they're getting $195 back.  I hope it goes live soon!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 13, 2015)

Oh, you have a point. I bought the CFDA, but I don't think I'll be returning it. I wasn't over-the-moon-in-love-with-it as a whole, but I really adore the earrings, tote &amp; bracelet so I want to keep them. I feel like the responsible thing to do would be to get my money back, but...I want to at least wait until the items are in my hands. Still, I can't say no to the LE boxes. I always find a new brand that I haven't tried or something I never knew I needed. I am seriously considering selling all my older sub box items on eBay for cash to support my habit though.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 13, 2015)

MSA is guessing between noon and 1 eastern; I was also thinking noon.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 13, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> MSA is guessing between noon and 1 eastern; I was also thinking noon.


I can hang for 5 minutes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 13, 2015)

I am going to grab this box. fun for me I don't mind if I don't like stuff between my mother and daughter and friends everything will be used


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 13, 2015)

Site is in "maintenance" mode so it should be any minute now......


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 13, 2015)

It says "Sold Out"?  How is that possible????

ETA, OK back to "maintenance"........hopefully, "Sold Out" was an error.....


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 13, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> It says "Sold Out"?  How is that possible????
> 
> ETA, OK back to "maintenance"........hopefully, "Sold Out" was an error.....


 been siting waiting for the last hour or so feel a little silly  but I want the box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 13, 2015)

It says "Sold Out" again.  Man, they are having a REALLY bad week.  Glad I don't work there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wonder what's up or I wonder if what happened w/ CFDA (maybe similar practices were employed?) is effecting this box.


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2015)

just checked. It's open now!


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 13, 2015)

Got it!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2015)

I'm going back and forth! Can't make up my mind! I better decide quick or I'll miss out!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 13, 2015)

Got my box ... excited !!


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2015)

I'm in. Just ordered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I was trying to resist but couldn't.


----------



## sam4425 (May 13, 2015)

With no spoiler I'll have to pass.  I would have thought they'd put one out this time, but I guess they are now operating spoiler free on both monthly and LE.  I don't count releasing the theme as a spoiler, btw.


----------



## Saiza (May 13, 2015)

I'm torn I kind of want to get it, but highly doubt I'll love it. Or if they won't sell out and offer it cheaper later.


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2015)

With no spoiler I was really hesitant but couldn't resist. I feel like with my luck I'll miss out on a great box because every time I cancel or decide not to get any more boxes, some amazing ones come up.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## sam4425 (May 13, 2015)

Reija said:


> I'm in. Just ordered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was trying to resist but couldn't.


I can't wait to see what y'all get.  When is this supposed to ship?


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2015)

sam4425 said:


> I can't wait to see what y'all get.  When is this supposed to ship?


I think it said by June 15th


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 13, 2015)

sam4425 said:


> I can't wait to see what y'all get.  When is this supposed to ship?


By June 15th - which is great.  I hope I get some great stuff I can use in Hawaii!  I live in So Cal anyway, so summer items are always useful.


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2015)

I really hope I made the right choice by getting it. The wait is too long!


----------



## Emrogers13 (May 13, 2015)

I just ordered this box. I have been with PS since Jan. of this year and this will be my first LE/SE box. I liked the stuff they put in last years summer box and hope the trend is similar. I live in the beautiful, but frigid and land-locked Vermont, so beach-type items are almost never used in my household. That being said, I know the summer box was a bit riskier than the fall box given my location. Still, I'm hoping for some great summery items and crossing my fingers it isn't another CFDA nightmare.


----------



## MET (May 13, 2015)

I am more open to the idea now that they are offering refunds for the CFDA box BUT I would still like to see a spoiler .   Should we begin guessing how long it will take before it sells out.  I'm going with 48 hours...


----------



## nicepenguins (May 13, 2015)

I'll wait for a spoiler to decide if I get it. The burn of the CFDA box lingers, plus there are many more sub boxes now, so there's always a different one around the corner if the PS one sells out and I still want to treat myself. 

The resort box had a good spoiler (the Jane Iredale) so maybe this one will too.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 13, 2015)

I was going to wait for spoilers, but the "sold out" messages made me nervous.  I'm in!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 13, 2015)

Purchased!!! The summer LE is always my favorite!!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 13, 2015)

Got mine. I can never resist.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (May 13, 2015)

I'm going to pass on this one I think. I haven't been thrilled with the last two regular PSMH boxes (my May box came today and nothing in it seems appealing) and the resort box was good but not great and while I didn't order the CFDA box, it isn't exactly making me want more PopSugar boxes in my life either. I'll save my $100 this time around, maybe I'll buy a Sephora summer favorites kit those always seem to come out around this time each year too.


----------



## CaliMel (May 13, 2015)

Got mine. The summer boxes are generally my favorites. I basically only get the Summer LE box, sometimes the Christmas one. But I'm excited to see what's in this one!


----------



## sylarana (May 13, 2015)

Got mine too.

I've never regretted getting a LE box .. I wouldn't gamble with more than $100 (and none of the more expensive ones would have been worth it for me).

I wouldn't pay full price for the monthly ones either. May was the last month of my Black Friday deal .. I won't subscribe to the monthly ones again unless I can get them for max $25.

So, I'm really excited about the summer box!!!


----------



## BrierReviewer (May 14, 2015)

I got my summer box ordered. I missed out on the CFDA box, but I'd much rather have the summer box. They are usually pretty good.


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (May 14, 2015)

I get paid tomorrow, if it's still around then I will purchase it.  If it's sold out then I will trade some items if I see anything I like.  I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## blank2aa (May 14, 2015)

Its sold out!


----------



## Weebs (May 14, 2015)

If we get a beach towel, I'm going to be mad!  LOL  I caved yesterday on this box.  I was going to grab a Golden Tote this month but their website crashed on tote day so I had the $$ budgeted already... so, hey, why not.  The last two summer LE boxes would have been a hit with me and I missed out on both of those so I hope this one is just as good (minus getting a beach towel!).


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2015)

blank2aa said:


> Its sold out!


Damn it! I also was going to wait until I get paid tomorrow to buy it, but I guess not.

Inevitably there will be someone who doesn't like/want the box and will sell it to me (I hope). Or I'll just try to trade for the items I really want.

I can't believe it's sold out already, especially considering the epic fail the the CDFA box was. Oh well.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 14, 2015)

Weebs said:


> If we get a beach towel, I'm going to be mad!  LOL  I caved yesterday on this box.  I was going to grab a Golden Tote this month but their website crashed on tote day so I had the $$ budgeted already... so, hey, why not.  The last two summer LE boxes would have been a hit with me and I missed out on both of those so I hope this one is just as good (minus getting a beach towel!).


Was that a spoiler somewhere or are you just guessing?  If we do get a beach towel, I'd love to get one of those giant towel for two ones that are more like terry cloth beach blankets, in a nice material/fun pattern.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 14, 2015)

A Havaiiana gift card would be nice so we could pick our own style/size.


----------



## DianeER (May 14, 2015)

Weebs said:


> If we get a beach towel, I'm going to be mad!  LOL  I caved yesterday on this box.  I was going to grab a Golden Tote this month but their website crashed on tote day so I had the $$ budgeted already... so, hey, why not.


Off-topic but Golden Tote re-launched today with website improvements and it was the smoothest order and checkout process I've experienced since March 2014.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 14, 2015)

I was traveling yesterday and thought if the box was available I  might bite but alas...not happening now since it sold out. I think I am burnt out on PS and need a break. Not feeling the May box and think I am going to cancel b/c I am not excited by the June spoiler.

I did sign up for the next Rachel Zoe box though. I wear that knot ring we received in the LE box last year (?) all the time and am wearing it as we speak!


----------



## jackieee (May 14, 2015)

WTF is with these boxes selling out so quickly? I usually buy all the $100 boxes, and you used to always have a couple weeks and now it's a matter of hours. PS really just keeps grinding my gears, and for the first time I'm contemplating whether or not I should continue subscribing, which sucks since I've been getting this box since they started  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh well, maybe it's for the best I missed out on this one!


----------



## Weebs (May 14, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Was that a spoiler somewhere or are you just guessing?  If we do get a beach towel, I'd love to get one of those giant towel for two ones that are more like terry cloth beach blankets, in a nice material/fun pattern.


We got a beach towel in the month box ... I've seen some cross overs from monthly boxes to LE boxes, so I'm just guessing.


----------



## sylarana (May 15, 2015)

It seems like they often had the same kind of item in the monthly and the LE boxes .. so I wouldn't be surprised if it contained a beach towel. I'd love another one myself .. especially if it's higher quality.

Just don't need more clutches or scarves ...

I also ended up gifting myself the June box after all (and I got a tote which I was planning to skip ... no discipline here), but I love the sunglasses in the spoiler.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 19, 2015)

A little bluetooth speaker like this would be awesome!  I wish I could curate these boxes.  It would be a blast!


----------



## Andi B (May 28, 2015)

I think this box *might* be shipping soon...I have a Popsugar shipment in the "label created" stage on my FedEx dashboard, and it's coming from Gilroy. I thought it might be my June box, but my monthly boxes normally ship from New York now. Getting excited!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 28, 2015)

Andi B said:


> I think this box *might* be shipping soon...I have a Popsugar shipment in the "label created" stage on my FedEx dashboard, and it's coming from Gilroy. I thought it might be my June box, but my monthly boxes normally ship from New York now. Getting excited!


Wow, that is early!  Hopefully it does go out early and we don't have to wait until June 15th!


----------



## Andi B (May 28, 2015)

Woo, my package is on the move already, and it's 7.5 pounds! It has got to be the Summer LE box! I don't have an estimated delivery date yet, but I'm on the East Coast, so it probably won't arrive until the end of next week or later.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 28, 2015)

Andi B said:


> Woo, my package is on the move already, and it's 7.5 pounds! It has got to be the Summer LE box! I don't have an estimated delivery date yet, but I'm on the East Coast, so it probably won't arrive until the end of next week or later.


Me, too and I'm in CA.  Hopefully, I get it in the next couple of days!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 29, 2015)

I am so excited for some spoilers!  Go, boxes, go!


----------



## Teach22 (May 29, 2015)

West Coast gals what is your estimated delivery date?  This east coast girl has to wait until 6/10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .  Can we please talk about the weight of this  box what in the world is in there summer bricks LOL.  Maybe a fun beach read... books are heavy. Let the guessing game begin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 29, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> West Coast gals what is your estimated delivery date?  This east coast girl has to wait until 6/10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .  Can we please talk about the weight of this  box what in the world is in there summer bricks LOL.  Maybe a fun beach read... books are heavy. Let the guessing game begin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No ETA yet.


----------



## JENNIER (May 29, 2015)

Got my label created notice! Usually from the date it actually ships it takes 6-7 days to get to me here on the west coast. What in the world weighs so much? It almost HAS to be a book!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 29, 2015)

I got my shipping email too! Shipping from Gilroy &amp; I'm in WA. No ETA yet. I'm really hoping for a luxe beach tote, no pleather &amp; not blue, haha.


----------



## Tamara76 (May 29, 2015)

Looks like mine shipped yesterday, but I don't see an estimated delivery date.

I also caved and ordered the QVC box today becaue I can always use more sunnies and was about to buy more Youthmud anyway - everything else is icing!

I just hope the Summer LE box has different items from the QVC box and no beach towel, sea salt spray or Supergoop - I just have too much of these things from other boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (May 29, 2015)

My box is on its way to MI-- IM Totally in for ALL summer stuff-- bring on the sea salt spray, self tanner, sunscreen , Turkish towels, a super trashy novel , etc . The summer box is always my FAV , I know that this one will not disappoint!! Bring on the spoilers.. YAY!!


----------



## Mich Elle (May 29, 2015)

ETA for me in NJ is 06/10, but I usually get my boxes a few days before the date listed. So excited for this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 30, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> No ETA yet.


ETA updated to Friday. 6/5 but I am betting it's in my hands on Wednesday.  Fingers crossed!  I really hope the weight is NOT a book.  Although I am truly a voracious reader I am VERY particular about what I read - and I don't enjoy fiction. How awesome would a Kindle be? The basic ones are only $59 I believe so maybe not out of the question.... I already own the Paperwhite and the Voyage, but I can always use another to leave at work. A large beach tote or backpack that keeps sand out would be fantastic.  Also a personal, soft sided cooler would be great. I am taking the pink plastic pouch from the Spring? or March? box on it's first maiden voyage to the beach tomorrow.  Have to admit I am liking how much it holds and it's size as I was packing my beach bag today. The Wet Brush also made the cut for this excursion.


----------



## Teach22 (May 30, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> ETA updated to Friday. 6/5 but I am betting it's in my hands on Wednesday.  Fingers crossed!  I really hope the weight is NOT a book.  Although I am truly a voracious reader I am VERY particular about what I read - and I don't enjoy fiction. How awesome would a Kindle be? The basic ones are only $59 I believe so maybe not out of the question.... I already own the Paperwhite and the Voyage, but I can always use another to leave at work. A large beach tote or backpack that keeps sand out would be fantastic.  Also a personal, soft sided cooler would be great. I am taking the pink plastic pouch from the Spring? or March? box on it's first maiden voyage to the beach tomorrow.  Have to admit I am liking how much it holds and it's size as I was packing my beach bag today. The Wet Brush also made the cut for this excursion.


Hooray for spoilers this week.  Unless the weight is totally wrong I cannot imagine it not being a book.  What the heck is in there a rock garden?  I would love a beach tote, a nice sarong, that tarte sunscreen, some fun summery drinking glasses- margaritas anyone? maybe a picnic basket? An air conditioner please (lol jk) I m so intrigued loll


----------



## Teach22 (May 30, 2015)

I broke out the necklace from the resort box today and I love it way more than I thought I would makes me even more excited for this box!  Hope we all get some amazing goodies that surprise us!  Its so funny to me when people who don't even know you pick out things you d never ever pick out for yourself and you end up LOVING it.  So fun!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 30, 2015)

Maybe the weight is liquid? Like a cocktail mix or something?

I didn't get this box but I hope for good things for all of those who did, esp after the CFDA box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thetintiara (May 30, 2015)

I just unboxed! I apologize for the crazy links but I could not figure out how to upload my photos...and the last item the tray, I could not find it anywhere so I linked to a similar one by the same company.

Kendra Scott Ainsley Bracelet

 http://www.kendrascott.com/ainsley-cuff-bracelet-in-gold.html?utm_source=google_shopping&amp;gclid=CMahzq-G6sUCFUxqfgodUFcAKA

Baggu Weekend Bag (its huge!)

http://needsupply.com/weekend-bag-in-sailor-stripe.html?gclid=CPfF2NSG6sUCFUuTfgod7R4AUw&amp;kwid=productads-plaid^75777787295-sku^3082071-adType^PLA-device^c-adid^44637569615

Omorovicza Gold Shimmer Oil

http://www.omorovicza.com/gold-shimmer-oil.html/?___geoStore=omorovicza_store_us&amp;gclid=CIPdmvGG6sUCFZCTfgodRpAAgg

Sunny Life Beach Paddles in Bronte

http://www.shopbop.com/bronte-beach-paddles-sunnylife/vp/v=1/1520510059.htm?currencyCode=USD&amp;extid=SE_froogle_SC_usa&amp;cvosrc=cse.google.SLIFE30014&amp;cvo_campaign=SB_Google_USD&amp;s_kwcid=AL!3510!3!{creative}!{matchtype}!{placement}!{network}!!{keyword}&amp;ef_id=VWiZMQAAACIOGeB9:20150530180556:s

Savannah Bee Company Honey for Cheese and dipper

http://savannahbee.com/honey-for-cheese/

Fringe Studio Glass Tray Love Anchors The Soul

http://www.elizabethsembellishments.com/Eiffel-Tower-Small-Rectangle-Tray.html


----------



## thetintiara (May 30, 2015)

Retail Value from the card totals $323.50


----------



## Teach22 (May 30, 2015)

thetintiara said:


> I just unboxed! I apologize for the crazy links but I could not figure out how to upload my photos...and the last item the tray, I could not find it anywhere so I linked to a similar one by the same company.
> 
> Kendra Scott Ainsley Bracelet
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh I was not expected spoilers so soon!  Lucky u!  Thank you thank you!  I love the cuff and the weekend bag, the link for the last item wouldn't work for me but its ok.  This seems like a fun summer box!  So excited!  How do you like everything?


----------



## MET (May 30, 2015)

Wow, you received your box so fast !  Sounds like a really good box.

I wonder if this is the link to the tray ? http://www.papersource.com/item/Love-Anchors-the-Soul-Tray/3355.010/848404034821.html



thetintiara said:


> I just unboxed! I apologize for the crazy links but I could not figure out how to upload my photos...and the last item the tray, I could not find it anywhere so I linked to a similar one by the same company.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 30, 2015)

Soooo Excited!!!!  The sounds of this BOX!!!


----------



## Geek2 (May 30, 2015)

Here is a quick how to for posting pictures https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131657-how-to-insert-an-image-into-a-post/

Sorry it's not very self explanatory. It takes a bit to get used to. Hope this helps if anyone is wondering about how to post pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

That's an awesome box! Now I'm so glad I ordered it! Thanks for the spoilers!


----------



## Teach22 (May 30, 2015)

MET said:


> Wow, you received your box so fast !  Sounds like a really good box.
> 
> I wonder if this is the link to the tray ? http://www.papersource.com/item/Love-Anchors-the-Soul-Tray/3355.010/848404034821.html


Oh my word I hope that is the tray its super cute!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 30, 2015)

I love this box! I wish I had ordered two because some of those items will make really sweet gifts, but I'm not giving them up! Yay for a cute beach tote, finally! The tray is not for me &amp; I'll probably gift the honey with some fancy french tea from OuiPlease, but I love everything else! Maybe I'm easy to please because I also really loved the Resort &amp; CFDA boxes, but I'm happy : ) I wear those amazing earrings all the time! And that beach tote is going to get a lot of love. It looks huge! I hope we get this exact one with the shoulder straps. Perfection.


----------



## Teach22 (May 30, 2015)

I feel like all thats missing from this box is a beach house! lol Such a fun beachy vactiony themed box.  The bag looks huge perfect for quick summer weekend getaways. I m assuming this is the one in the box https://baggu.com/shop/weekendbag


----------



## fabgirl (May 30, 2015)

OMG. LOVE this box!!!! Super excited to get it and will happily trade for seconds since I didn't get a second one gor gifts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (if anyone wants to trade that is..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## I'm so addicted (May 30, 2015)

Omg!! BEST.BOX.EVER!!!

thank you psmh for reclaiming the fun


----------



## CaliMel (May 30, 2015)

I love this box! I can't wait to get mine now. The only thing I'll probably end up trading is the bracelet..I apparently have huge wrists, and most bracelets don't really work for me.

It's really pretty though!

Maybe I can trade for another of the horn necklace from last years since I seem to have lost mine!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 30, 2015)

Whoa, great box!!! My love of PS le boxes is restored. I love that it goes with the theme of the resort box but is different items. That weekender is awesome! Super jealous.


----------



## jkru (May 30, 2015)

This by far is my favorite LE box I've received. LOVE everything in it!


----------



## Teach22 (May 30, 2015)

jkru said:


> This by far is my favorite LE box I've received. LOVE everything in it!


Thanks for the pictures I can't believe people got this so fast!  How exciting I may be a tad jealous that mine doesn't come till the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol SO fun.  Thanks ladies for sharing the goodies in this box hope you have some fun with them.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 30, 2015)

So in love with this box cannot wait till it comes YAY


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 31, 2015)

I can't believe I guessed right on the smashball set, but this is a much more stylish version. I love it!  That is probably what was so heavy.  I am so glad it wasn't a book.  I like to pick my own.

The bag is great and definitely will get used.

Honey is always good to have around and anything paired with cheese is OK with me.

I am not sure about the bracelet.  I don't usually wear cuffs because I have really small wrists. I'll try it, though - I am fairly certain it will go up for trade.

The tray is cute but not my style.  I will probably trade or gift it.

Overall I am quite pleased!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 31, 2015)

Argh so mad I missed this box, praying someone actually hates it and wants to sell it to me! Yeah right!

It's really looks great!


----------



## zeesa (May 31, 2015)

I am extremely pleased with this box! I was nervous because I was not a fan of last year's summer special edition - those glasses just were not my style at all. This one, however, I love everything! My husband and I are going on a belated honeymoon in a week so these items (especially the bag and the oil) will come in handy! I hope to have it in my hands right before we leave. The one item I am unsure about is the bracelet. While I loooooove it, it may not work for me, personally, because I have very short arms and thicker wrists  If I decide that it's not for me, I am interested in trading for the half-moon pendant from the resort box. Either way, I am very pleased and thankful that I took the plunge on this one!


----------



## jennifer31777 (May 31, 2015)

I'm kind of bummed. I dislike anything gold, so I won't be wearing/using the bracelet. I don't know where or why I would use a shimmer oil, I don't have any plans or need for it. The tray is cute, guess I could use it for jewelry or something and the bag is really nice . Honey I have from a local vendor and the paddle ball is not exciting. So for me, I basically spent $100 for a bag and mini tray. If the bracelet was silver, then It would be a really good box. Funny thing is most people I know don't wear gold either.


----------



## Saffyra (May 31, 2015)

This box turned out amazingly well! I didn't bite the bullet because of the CDFA box and I wish I had! I love it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 31, 2015)

I actually have that baggu bag in black already but wouldn't mind another one. It will go well with my 9 zillion other items in PSMH blue. Looooove Kendra so I am jazzed about the cuff, and the rest of the items are pretty cute too! Only bummer is more blue blue blue. I would have rather had the Eiffel Tower tray and different colored paddles to be honest, but I'll still use my blue things.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 31, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I actually have that baggu bag in black already but wouldn't mind another one. It will go well with my 9 zillion other items in PSMH blue. Looooove Kendra so I am jazzed about the cuff, and the rest of the items are pretty cute too! Only bummer is more blue blue blue. I would have rather had the Eiffel Tower tray and different colored paddles to be honest, but I'll still use my blue things.


I'm with ya on the tray.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 1, 2015)

It's a great box in my opinion .. it really feels like they gave some thought to its curation and I'm glad there's no towel or sunglasses.

Just got mine .. and I'm a huge fan of the sailor - nautical theme. The bag is great!!! Love it. The tray fits well with the theme and it's really cute. I'm not sure what I'll use it for, but I like it. Love the oil .. I can't wait to try it. I think the cuff is super pretty, but I'm not sure if I can wear it. It just feels awkward on my arm. I hope I can make it work. I won't eat the honey, but my kids will ... and they will love the beach toy. And it fits so well with the bag which will replace my cheap ikea beach bag .. we live by the Pacific, so it'll get used a lot. And I'll feel so much fancier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm very glad I bought this box!


----------



## aweheck (Jun 2, 2015)

really wish I 'd been able to order this box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Heard about it too late to nab one!  Would love to buy one if it isn't a fit for anyone that doesn't care for it.  IM me.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 3, 2015)

Please use the PSMH trades thread to post items you want to trade or are in search of!  Thanks!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136402-popsugar-trades/


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 3, 2015)

I received my box today.  My thoughts on the contents once I had them in my cold hands:

    - LOVE the tote.  It looks/feels like it's made well and it's sturdy.  I Scotchgard'ed the bejesus out of it so I can keep it clean as long as possible (I Scotchgard EVERYTHING and have a bit of a love affair with the stuff).

   - The body oil was a nice surprise.  On 1st sniff it reminded me of the little kid perfume you would get in those play makeup sets that were in the "toy" section of the grocery store in the 1970's (just aged myself). BUT the scent faded quickly and it looks great on the legs.  It's a subtle sheen.

   - The Paddle Ball/Smashball set will be used.  I live in So Cal so these will get lots of play at the beach.  I love the pattern and the fact they come in a case.

   - The honey will be used and is already at home in the pantry.

   - The tray has me stumped.  It's cute but not my style.  I can't think of anyone to gift it to so for now it is in the linen closet awaiting a purpose.

   - The Kendra Scott cuff is really pretty but I just know I will never wear it.  I listed it on ebay (cheaply) this evening so hopefully it will sell and it would be like getting a rebate on the box.

This was a good and fun one!  I am still looking forward to the June box!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 4, 2015)

I...have never used Scotchgard.  It works?  Is this another thing I need in my life?


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 4, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I...have never used Scotchgard.  It works?  Is this another thing I need in my life?


Yes!  It protects it from stains/water, etc.  It forms a bit of a barrier so things can't soak in and stains of any kind come off easier because they can't penetrate as much.  I use it on anything canvas or suede before I use/wear it.  I use on my daughter's school backpack, too.  Great stuff.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 4, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I received my box today.  My thoughts on the contents once I had them in my cold hands:
> 
> - LOVE the tote.  It looks/feels like it's made well and it's sturdy.  I Scotchgard'ed the bejesus out of it so I can keep it clean as long as possible (I Scotchgard EVERYTHING and have a bit of a love affair with the stuff).
> 
> ...


I thought the tray would make a nice wedding/engagement or bridal shower gift.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 4, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I thought the tray would make a nice wedding/engagement or bridal shower gift.


Agreed, but I am in my *ahem* late 40's so people I know are either already married, sending their kids off to college or divorced!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 4, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> Agreed, but I am in my *ahem* late 40's so people I know are either already married, sending their kids off to college or divorced!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oooh maybe one of those kids will get hitched.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hevans001 (Jun 4, 2015)

@@CaliMel I will trade you the horn necklace! PM me!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 5, 2015)

My box came. I think I like it more than seeing it in person than just from the pictures. I didn't expect the shimmer oil to be that big. I've been wanting to try the brand so I'm excited to use it. I've tried other shimmer oils before and they are not bad. I'm not a big shimmer person but usually they just add more glow than shimmer which is nice especially for legs. My kids will get use out of the paddle game and I can use the beach bag too. The little tray is ok. I might use it or gift it to a family member who might find it more useful. The cuff is pretty but I'll probably gift it too. The honey will be used up too. Overall I think this is a great box and exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 18, 2015)

Is anyone else a fan of the Omorovicza gold shimmer oil that came in this box? I've finally gotten around to use it and I really like it. The subtle glow is great and it feels great. The herbal smell is not something I'm a huge fan of but it seems to disappear after a while. I'm not usually a gold oil type of person but this oil just gives nice glow and is not glittery. After applying it on the body, I use the left overs on my hands on my hair and it really gives nice shine to my hair as well. Doesn't seem to weigh it down if used sparingly. This is not a product I would have bought myself so I'm really glad I got it to try it in this box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 18, 2015)

that tote is amazing! used it last night and love it.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 19, 2015)

Reija said:


> Is anyone else a fan of the Omorovicza gold shimmer oil that came in this box? I've finally gotten around to use it and I really like it. The subtle glow is great and it feels great.


I haven't used it yet, but I'm looking forward to it. I had originally put it up for swap, but after reading the reviews &amp; seeing the beautiful bottle in person I decided to keep it for myself! I love the smell : )


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 19, 2015)

I just packed for our family beach vacation and basically this entire box is going with me.  And about 15 other PSMH items I've accumulated over the years, haha.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 19, 2015)

I was lucky enough to purchase the box from someone on MSA. I loooooooove it!  The only thing that doesn't work for me is the cuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's too narrow at one end for my arm.  So I'll swap it.  Other than that I love everything in the box, and I'm def taking the bag as my carry one this summer. It's HUGE!


----------



## Teach22 (Jun 19, 2015)

I love the bag but I am a little concerned that when it is packed up it may cause me to topple over.  That thing is MASSIVE I think I could fit inside if I really tried (and no I haven't tried.... yet) LOL


----------



## Teach22 (Jun 19, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I just packed for our family beach vacation and basically this entire box is going with me.  And about 15 other PSMH items I've accumulated over the years, haha.


Enjoy your trip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

